# Mid March report and Video



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW, what a week of fishing!!! Over the last 10 days, I fished 8 of them and 7 of the 8 trips were AWESOME! I would like to think that all 8 would have been good if we wouldnt have spent all day Thursday looking for a 200 pounder but that is what the customer wanted to do! We fished hard but never found our 200 pound tuna!

Most days are close to being the same right now! We are getting an early start, looking for bait first thing, get as many as we can and start fishing! The fish are everywhere right now, you just have to feed them what they want! From one day to the next it changes!

I would have to say that the best two days were Friday 18th and Sunday 20th!

Friday, Travis (Trapper) Allred and his crew were fishing on the Looney Tuna! Travis had stuffed Robert and I pretty good with a huge steak the night before but we were able to make it to the boat and take off! After making it to the gulf, seas were flat calm! Made a couple of pulls for wahoo with nothing to show and then headed south to find the tuna! The bite was a little slow at first, ok, so the bite was dead at first, a friend called on the radio and said to be patient, they will eat! After about 2 hours, I had my doubts but in the end, he was right, Thanks Scott, they did indeed eat! We ended the day with 11 yellowfin tuna, one on a Frenzy Angry Popper and the rest on live bait!

Sunday, Fishing Junkie, Jake Verrett on the Looney Tuna for the 2nd time last week wanted to find big tuna! The wednesday before they put 8 yellowfin and a limit of amberjack in the box but none were over 50 pounds so I promised Jake a few over 50! More like prayed! ha ha! We started shooting video for this trip early that morning! Jake is a lucky s.o.b. when it comes to fish so I figured it would be a good trip! Robert and I made it to the boat a little early, got everything in place and we were out of the marina by 5:45! The plan was to run far, we didnt even stop to pull for wahoo, straight to the spot, Frenzy sabikis on 3 rods, plenty of bait in the live well, first bait in the water, FISH ON! Next bait in the water, FISH ON! Next two baits, DOUBLED UP! It went on like this til about 1 pm when we hooked into something a little bigger! Strap the Braid Power Play harness on and an hour later Robert stuck the gaff in a 120 pound yellowfin! this fish plus 11 more topped the box off in the Freeman and at 2 pm, we were headed for the barn! What an awesome trip! Check it out, you will see exactly what is going on right now, this video was shot Sunday March 20th, cant get any better than that!!​






The fishing is amazing right now! If you want tuna, then you need to fish now! I cant promise you what the fish will be doing in a month but I think it will be as good or better, but I can say that now, the tuna are here and hungry! Its your call! The dolphin should start to show in the next few weeks (my opinion)! Amberjack are plentiful right now and blackfin are easy on the jig!


Capt Josh Howard
225-572-7408
[email protected]
www.deepsouthcharters.com​


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn I mean Congrats great looking fish..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Video!!!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats pretty sweet. Gets my blood going hearing those 50's scream!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell us about the sword! Great fishing Capt.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's totally awesome dude! nice pics. 

Please post more if ya got some!


----------



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Xiphius said:


> Tell us about the sword! Great fishing Capt.


 
We found the sword floating next to a long line, looks like the sharks pulled it off! Broken 400 pound mono still in its mouth!!


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

sweet catch


----------

